# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Política y Legislación >  El frente contra el Guadalquivir también avanza en el Supremo

## Rafa

Pongo aqui la noticia del diario el correo de Andalucia de hoy 

El Tribunal Supremo ha admitido a trámite los recursos contencioso-administrativos presentados por los gobiernos de Extremadura y de Castilla-La Mancha contra el traspaso a Andalucía de la gestión de las aguas de la cuenca del Guadalquivir que discurren íntegramente por territorio andaluz. Ambas comunidades recurrieron por esta vía el acuerdo entre Gobierno y Junta de Andalucía para hacer efectivo el traspaso, vía real decreto aprobado en octubre de 2008 y que entró en vigor en enero de este año. 

Junto a este litigio, Extremadura y CastillaLa Mancha recurrieron ante el Tribunal Constitucional la reforma del Estatuto andaluz por entender que el artículo que prevé la asunción de competencias sobre el Guadalquivir por parte de Andalucía supone una intromisión en las competencias de otras comunidades con intereses en esta cuenca y por tanto una vulneración de los límites competenciales establecidos en la Carta Magna. 

Sobre la admisión a trámite de los recursos contenciosos por parte del Supremo, el vicepresidente primero de la Junta de Andalucía, Gaspar Zarrías, dijo ayer en Jaén que forma parte de un procedimiento normal y no supone paralización alguna del traspaso. 
Es un paso procedimental normal, subrayó Zarrías, quien se mostró convencido de que cuando el Supremo se defina sobre los temas de fondo que se plantean, dará la razón a la Junta de Andalucía. 

El vicepresidente primero aseguró a los periodistas en Jaén que no hay en ningún momento ningún tipo de choque con lo que establece la Constitución Española y que el traspaso de la gestión de las aguas del Guadalquivir que discurren por territorio andaluz está en todo momento ajustado a derecho

----------


## Rafa

Que verguenza lo que estan haciendo Extremeños y Manchegos el Guadalquivir es Andaluz y es una competencia exclusiva segun nuestro nuevo Estatuto de Autonomia, ademas solo queremos la parte del Guadalquivir que esta en Andalucia y no fuera. Ya esta bien de buscar peleas entre Autonomias por el agua. El agua es de cada Autonomia  :Mad: 

NUEVO ESTATUTO DE ANDALUCÍA

"Artículo 50. Cuenca Hidrográfica del Guadalquivir. 

La Comunidad Autónoma de Andalucía ostenta competencias exclusivas sobre las aguas de la Cuenca del Guadalquivir que transcurren por su territorio y no afectan a otra Comunidad Autónoma, sin perjuicio de la planificación general del ciclo hidrológico, de las normas básicas sobre protección del medio ambiente, de las obras públicas hidráulicas de interés general y de lo previsto en el artículo 149.1.22ª de la Constitución

----------


## Juandi

Pues estoy contigo en lo de la vergüenza Rafa. Pero lo que me da vergüenza es la lucha que existe en este país por el agua.
Me parece vergonzoso que un día tras otro se pueda leer en este foro a gente diciendo: "Este agua pertenece a tal región" o "nos están robando el agua".

Si es vergonzoso.

El agua que cae en una zona no significa que sea tuya. ¿Quién te da a ti el derecho de construir un embalse y cortar así el río impidiendo que ese agua circule hacia el mar?
Al colocar tu un embalse estás impiediendo que las personas que viven debajo de esta obra puedan disfrutar de un agua que antes discurría libremente. ¿ahora ese agua es tuya? La respuesta es no. Ese agua es tuya, de las personas que viven aguas abajo del embalse, de castellanos (que aunque su parte de cuenca sea pequeña, también tendrán sus derechos).
No obstante sigamos haciendo algo que se nos da estupendo en este país: Duplicar administraciones, creando unas totalmente ineficaces y absurdas.
Pondré un claro ejemplo:
La cuenca del Guadalquivir.
Se crea la agencia andaluza del agua para poder gestionar el Guadalquivir, pero como existen zonas de la cuenca fuera de Andalucía ha de mantenerse la antigua confederación hidráfica del Guadalquivir.
Que es lo que tenemos ahora dos administraciones para administrar lo mismo. Impresionantemente ineficaz.
¿De quién es el agua que cae en Castilla la Mancha y desemboca en Andalucía? ¿Castellanos? ¿Andaluces? Pues si seguimos la máxima de que el agua es de todos, esta lluvia caida en La Mancha es de todos los españoles.

Por otro lado existen leyes europeas sobre calidad de aguas. Supongamos que la agencia del guadalquivir no cumple con la legislación europea. ¿a quien multan? A España, no a Andalucía. Esto es, el agua es mia pero las multas de todos. 
Y por último, algo que me da mucha pena, y es que las confederaciones hidrográficas se las van a cargar, cuando es un ejemplo mundial de gestión de aguas.

Parece que el articulo de la constitución donde se dice que el agua es de todos no existe. Es por esto que el agua debería ser gestionada por el gobierno central para que haya una gestión única de los recursos hídricos y evitar mayores desequilibrios en este tema. Eso sí no he tenido en cuenta la clase política española, que deja mucho que desear en cuanto a gestión (de cualquier cosa) se refiere.

----------

